# Pregnant while using condom?



## mblondonuk (Jun 22, 2014)

This is more of a question for you ladies than a comment. But I feel like I might be pregnant and we always ALWAYS use a condom! 

We had sex about three weeks (give or take a few days) ago WITH a condom like we always do, but about 10 days after that I got to feeling very weird. The sex was right after my period (like 4 or 5 day after it ended)

I started feeling nauseuous (just thought it was due to a little stress) and then right after had some odd spotting. The spotting was not like a normal period, mostly brown and pinkish red. It was very light just a little on a liner but it kept up. It lasted about 5 days but I had already had my period that month so I thought this might be implantation. It came with cramping and random nausea and fatigue. The spotting came to an abrupt end and yesterday and then I had random diarrhea which i never get. This morning I decided to take a preganancy test (I know its early right) and got a negative.

I mostly just feel off and am wondering if these symptoms have ever happened to anyone else. Like I said we always use a condom but we have had them break or tear a little in the past so I know its possible that its not completely 100% always a true way of prevention.

When should I take my test again? My NORMAL period should be coming around the 30th-1st. 

Any info would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## dphilippe (Jul 12, 2014)

mblondonuk, 

If you feel like you might be pregnant, the best thing you can do is take a pregnancy test when it is the right time and just wait it out. Try not to jump to conclusions and get all worried until you know for sure if you are pregnant or not. 

dphilippe


----------



## jebbyni (Nov 5, 2014)

Perhaps it is just a feeling. Take a test one more time:wink:


----------



## NancyMullins (Nov 25, 2014)

These products are not fully secure. so that it happend.


----------

